# Bike box dimensions?



## farmertan (Oct 14, 2004)

Does anyone know the dimensions of a standard bike box? I was told 53" x 9" x 29", but I need to make sure so I can give someone an accurate quote on shipping. Thanks!


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

I second that question, I'd also like to know for the same reason. Thanks.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

I don't remember specifically, but I think it adds right up to the allowable dimensions before UPS starts charging extra.


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

15 inches and wider will cause the shipping price to double


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

There is no "standard". There are however, several different sizes, which may or may not measure under the minimum.

I'm currently shipping a bike, and when searching for a box to ship in ran across at least 3 different sizes of bike box. So there is no "standard" or one size. The biggest box I found measured 53 x 8 x 30-31.

For UPS shipping, the length plus 2x the width and height added together must be less than 130 inches. If you go over that, shipping doubles. At least.

Well, if there is no standard, how do shops afford shipping? FedEx and UPS freight services are less restrictive as far as sizing goes when you are shipping 5-10 bikes at a time. in other words, size doesn't matter as much when shipping via freight.

Short answer: 51 x 31 x 8 will get you under the minimum. But most boxes close to that size measure 53". Have your box cutters handy.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Dimensions of box for Giant Reign 27.5 2 please... In cm if possible..


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Go to a bike shop and measure a bike box while you are there.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Would I ask here if I had such opportunity?!

So, if anyone knows, please tell. Thanx.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

I have several different sized bike boxes. It all depends on who they got the boxes from. I try to use the smallest box to save on shipping costs for the customer.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Found out.

width 25cm
lenght 154cm
height 85cm


----------

